Ask HN: Best resources to learn and break into Rust? - bernardino
======
lordCarbonFiber
The Rust book [[https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/second-
edition/](https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/second-edition/)] is by far the best
resource to break into rust and get yourself started with a good foundation.

------
hackermailman
[http://rust-class.org/pages/classes.html](http://rust-
class.org/pages/classes.html) goes well with the Rust book if you want to
learn systems programming in Rust.

I learned from Robert Harper's intro to functional programming book then read
the Rust docs
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/isml/book.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/isml/book.pdf)

